# Probleme mit der Alarmtabelle von CoDeSys (Wago SPS)



## Stalle (27 September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Alarmtabelle von Codesys:

Ich habe einen Wago Ethernet Controller (750-881) auf dem eine Steuerung mit Web-Visualisierung läuft.
Ich suche schon seit Wochen nach dem Fehler, komme aber einfach nicht weiter.

Die Visualisierung wird auf allen PCs oder Displays richtig angezeigt, bis auf die Alarmtabelle.
Anstelle der Alarmtabelle erscheint einfach immer nur eine graue Fläche, alles Andere funzt (Temperaturverläufe, Schaltflächen usw usw).
Wenn ich mich mit Codesys einlogge, funzt auch in Codesys die Alarmtabelle.
Ich wusste nicht mehr weiter und bin dann mal auf die Idee gekommen, mir ein Display zu leihen und es damit zu testen und siehe da, es funktioniert einwandfrei.
Fazit: Die Alarmtabelle funktioniert auf Displays (Berghof, Wago und Wachendorff getestet) und in Codesys. Warum funktioniert die nicht auf meinen 8 Windows PCs) (Achja: ich habe auch mehrere Browser ohne Erfolg getestet: Internet Explorer, Firefox, Opera)

Über Hinweise und Infos würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## cas (28 September 2012)

also bei Beckhoff weis ich, dass die Alarmtabelle im Web nicht funktioniert. Es gibt auch weitere Dinge die in der Web nicht gehen. Für alles was nicht geht, gibt es eine Liste beim Hersteller. Die ist übrigens ganz schön lang.

MfG CAS


----------



## Stalle (28 September 2012)

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.... so ein einfaches Display schafft es, die Alarmtabelle anzuzeigen und ein Windows Rechner nicht? 
Ich gebe ja sowohl im Display als auch im Firefox dieselbe Adresse ein (http://192.168.2.102/plc/webvisu.htm)
Sehr seltsam..... 

Habe ich noch eine andere Möglichkeit so etwas zu realisieren?
Kann ich nicht auf meinen Windows Server (der ja eh immer eingeschaltet und im Netzwerk ist) eine Visu laufen lassen und damit die Wago SPS auslesen? Die Alarmtabelle ist mit das wichtigste für mich... vor allem wenn ich aus der Ferne draufschauen möchte.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Stalle (28 September 2012)

Kann ich die Liste mit Sachen die nicht gehen auf der Wago Homepage einsehen oder muss ich mich dafür per Mail an Wago wenden?
Nicht, dass ich jetzt die ganze SPS wieder rausschmeissen und ne andere nehmen muss.... das wäre sehr teuer und unparktisch


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2012)

Stalle schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.... so ein einfaches Display schafft es, die Alarmtabelle anzuzeigen und ein Windows Rechner nicht?
> Ich gebe ja sowohl im Display als auch im Firefox dieselbe Adresse ein (http://192.168.2.102/plc/webvisu.htm)
> Sehr seltsam...



Hallo,

 es sind ja unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme und entsprechend 
sind die JVM-Implementierungen bzw. das Applet eben auch 
unterschiedlich.

Wenn Du im Forum suchst (Wago, Webvisu, Ininet), dann findest
Du einiges, auch die Alarmtabelle hatten wir schon.


----------



## riesermauf (18 März 2013)

Hallo
ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Stalle, habe im Forum gesucht aber nichts nützliches gefunden
warum die Alarmtabelle nicht funktioniert.
Ich habe auch eine Wago 750-881 und mit Codesys Version 2.3.9.38 die Webvisu und die Alarmtabelle
erstellt, aber es kommen keine Alarme.
Hat irgendwer noch eine Idee dazu.

l.g.


----------



## Stalle (18 März 2013)

Hi,

also ich habe es inzwischen aufgegeben. Die Alarmtabelle wirst du in Verbindung mit einem normalen Browser und Java nicht zum laufen bekommen.
Genau wie die Uhrzeiten und das Datum beim Trendverlauf auf einem Web Display im Schaltschrank oder so.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall was diese beiden Aspekte angeht schwer enttäuscht von der tollen Webvisu.
Es gibt wohl Leute, die es irgendwie hinbekommen haben mit der Alarmtabelle, frag mich aber nicht wie 
Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung nur sagen, dass ich die Tabelle nur auf Displays und in Codesys selbst einwandfrei zum rennen bekommen habe.


----------



## riesermauf (18 März 2013)

Hallo

unter Codesys funktioniert die Alarmtabelle bei mir auch, desweiteren habe ich die
Webvisu noch auf meinen IPod mit dem Spider Control - Microbrowser lite getestet,
da funktioniert die Alarmtabelle auch nicht.


----------



## Benjamin-K (19 März 2013)

Moin Moin, schon mal Probiert für alle Alarme die gleich Alarmklasse zu verwenden ?!


----------



## riesermauf (20 März 2013)

Hallo
ich habe nur eine Alarmklasse und eine Alarmgruppe.


----------



## riesermauf (8 April 2013)

Hallo
habe jetzt mit dem Wago Support mein Problem lösen können.
Ich habe mir die aktuelle CoDeSys Version 2.3.9.35 von Wago installiert
und nur eine Alarmgruppe angelegt und das Häkchen bei Alarmbehandlung
innerhalb der Steuerung gesetzt. dann musste ich noch in der Taskkonfiguration
einen neuen Task (PLC_PRG) anlegen mit t#20ms.


----------

